# Tag Cloud in right column



## Michael Morris (Jul 4, 2008)

I've put the tag cloud into many (not all) pages below the advertisement on the right.  Now to go clean out the nonsense tags.  Once I'm through with that if anyone puts in a non-sense tag and it appears in the cloud I will *not* be pleased (I'll be peeved enough to ask for a 3 day ban be issued).


----------



## Nifft (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for making the tag-cloud disappear when the column-ad is disabled. :thumbsup:

If people want it, maybe stick it on the bottom? Or in place of the header ad, if people want both disabled?

- - -

Hey, on the subject of ads, is there a page with all current ad URLs (separated column and header lists please), so folks who want to white-list them can do so?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 4, 2008)

A tag cloud appears at the bottom of search pages, which is a nice and appropriate place to find it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 4, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> I've put the tag cloud into many (not all) pages below the advertisement on the right.  Now to go clean out the nonsense tags.  Once I'm through with that if anyone puts in a non-sense tag and it appears in the cloud I will *not* be pleased (I'll be peeved enough to ask for a 3 day ban be issued).




But it's okay to have an occasional nonsense tag though, right?  Just so long as the person who did it isn't clicking on it hundreds of times to make sure it stays no. 1, right?

Just wondering cause I'm assuming some humorous threads will have humorous/nonsensical tags, as I've already noticed.

Just wanted to say I like this [I only noticed it on the front page, but since that's where my homepage is at, that's fine since I go there frequently].


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 4, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Just wondering cause I'm assuming some humorous threads will have humorous/nonsensical tags, as I've already noticed.




Especially the Hive


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Especially the Hive




Shhhh, don't draw attention to ourselves and maybe he won't notice us!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 5, 2008)

No guys - to be useful the tags must be respected as a serious tool.  Now perhaps once the tag cloud has a few thousand entries a humorous tag won't create enough of a dent, but for now they show up on the tag cloud of the front page and that doesn't work too well. I don't like "your mamma" being listed as a tag on ENWorld's front page - and I'll take a guess that neither does Russ or Kevin.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 5, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Shhhh, don't draw attention to ourselves and maybe he won't notice us!




You actually have a point there.  The Hive can work as it does precisely because it keeps its peculiar behaviors localized to the specific threads.  Nonsense tags on Hive threads would be pushing it out into the rest of the site.

While we haven't set a policy on it or the like, I'm pretty sure we don't want to have lots of nonsense tags about.  Tag systems work when the tags are useful and relevant.  It is a tool for the users.  Nonsense in the system does not help people find things.  So, please don't use the tag system for jokes, okay?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah. I totally get the cue . Do you want to pop by in the Hive to inform the rest of guys or is it okay if I relay your message to them?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay, will definitely keep in mind the serious answers to what actually was a serious question [whether it had the appearance of it or not].  As I've never really been at a place which used tags, I didn't know how a miscellaneous tag might effect it.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> No guys - to be useful the tags must be respected as a serious tool...



Okay, understood.


----------



## JohnRTroy (Jul 5, 2008)

Is there a way to tag closed/archived threads.  I so want a Gary Gygax tag and want to tag all the threads he contributed to on ENWorld, for instance.  I think others would like to do this for various subjects.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 6, 2008)

JohnRTroy said:


> Is there a way to tag closed/archived threads.  I so want a Gary Gygax tag and want to tag all the threads he contributed to on ENWorld, for instance.  I think others would like to do this for various subjects.



 This is brilliant!

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 6, 2008)

I would figure someone with more time on their hands than mine would create a wiki page for Gary and link all his threads from there.


----------

